# Arrivano i libri anticrisi, a 99 cents



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2013)

A 20 anni dai centopaginemillelire, l'iniziativa di Newton Compton

La Newton Compton Editori dal 7 marzo ha inziato la pubblicazione di nuova collana di romanzi cartacei, tutti di 130 pagine al prezzo di 0,99cent. La nuova collana di romanzi arriva a distanza di vent’anni dai centopaginemillelire. Le prime 12 uscite della nuova serie comprendono dei classici della letteratura mondiale (da “Il grande Gatsby” a “Racconti del terrore”, a “Il ballo”) e due inediti: “I sotterranei della Cattedrale” di Marcello Simoni, Premio Bancarella 2012, e “Il tiranno di Roma” di Andrea Frediani.


----------



## smallball (18 Marzo 2013)

la stessa casa editrice pubblica molti libri interessanti a 5,90 euro o a 9 euro , visto il periodo attuale un invito importante a leggere


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

favolosa idea...

sarebbe il top che anche i libri appena usciti costassero molto meno

leggere serve tantissimo!!


----------



## Hammer (18 Marzo 2013)

Tanta roba, credo che ne approfitterò.


----------



## Canonista (18 Marzo 2013)

Abbassare i prezzi dei libri e aumentare quelli delle sigarette.


----------



## Butcher (18 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente qualcosa di buono e giusto!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Marzo 2013)

saranno libri avvincenti, avventurosi, geniali

una delle storie sarà sicuramente quella di un postino avventuriero di metà '800, che dovendo consegnare posta senza mezzi anche a grandi distanze dovrà usufruire del suo amato cavallo

il libro avrà 1000 pagine, e in ognuna ci sarà scritta la sola parola:

cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete cloppete 




bella idea comunque


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> saranno libri avvincenti, avventurosi, geniali
> 
> una delle storie sarà sicuramente quella di un postino avventuriero di metà '800, che dovendo consegnare posta senza mezzi anche a grandi distanze dovrà usufruire del suo amato cavallo
> 
> ...



avevo il terrore che la scrivevi vero mille volte quella parola, ci stavi andando vicino


----------

